# Boot device priority keeps changing



## REICHNER (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm running Windows XP on an HP with 2 internal HDs (one with and the other without the operating system), and external USB HD and and internal DVD-RW drive. I have had this system for 7 years and recently updated the bios. Shortly after the bios updated I started getting a "NTLDR is missing" when I restarted my system - preventing Windows XP to start. I contacted a few Technical Support folks with HP and they felt that it was a problem with the Hard Drive. But I suspected the Bios might be the problem - so checked the boot device priority and found a problem! For some unknown reason the hard drive boot priority keeps changing - moving the hard drive with the operating system and boot sectors down to the bottom of the list and moving the USB and Date Hard drives without the operating system up to the top of the list. I have tried to change the list order by moving the Primary Hard Drive back to the top of the list and saving the bios, but when I restart the system the order gets scrambled again. I've tried to reload the bios and replace the CMOS battery without luck. The system boots up fine if I disconnect the external USB HD and the other internal HD. I suspect that there is a bug in the bios, but HP has nothing to offer. 

Does anyone have a solution for this problem?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Have you checked that all these drives are jumpered correctly if IDE drives?

As you probably know, you will recieve the NTLDR is Missing warning if it's trying to boot from the drives that do not contain the OS.


----------



## REICHNER (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you for your response.

Yes - the "NTLDR is missing" reports when the system tries to boot from the second internal data HD without the OS, I get just a blinking cursor if it tries to boot from the external USB HD. 

Both internal drives are IDE and I have tried just about every combination of jumpers with the Primary HD as Master, Cable Select, etc.. and the secondary drive as Cable Select, Slave, etc...

I am assuming that when the bios queries each drive it is making a decision which should be moved to the top of the Hard Disk Boot Priority list - disregarding the priority which I have already set and saved. So there are two separate problems: 

#1 When bios encounters a drive without an OS, it does not move to the next drive on the list and
#2 Bios keeps rearranging the Hard Drive priorities. 

The system also has an old USB card (before USB2) which connects to the external hard drive. Also under the hard drive priority list - four devices are listed - the 2 internal hard drives, the external USB hard drive and an boot from card (I'm assuming SATA card) which I do not have installed. It shows up as one of four hard drives listed on the priority list that keeps changing, but if the USB and 2nd internal drive are disconnected the system ignores it and just boots normally. 

Thanks again.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Try disconnecting the slave drive, no jumpers on the master drive.... post if it boots OS.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey reichner,
well does changes occured on all boot device configuration or just on hard drive priority configuration???
For example, when u enter BIOS, under BOOT tab, u have like this:
1. CD-ROM
2. HDD
U make changes to be:
1. HDD
2. CD-ROM
U exit with saved changes, and again enter BIOS...
Now, is it like u save it or is it reset to default???
If it is reset to default, change CMOS baterry...
If it is set as u saved it, then it might be problem with jumpers...


----------



## REICHNER (Aug 3, 2008)

vladimirb

The changes only occur in the hard drive priority configuration sub-menu. The other boot device priority order - for example 1.CD-ROM, 2. Floppy, 3. Hard Drives don't change once I've save them.

I changed the CMOS battery when this first started but that didn't help.

I let you know about the jumpers

Thanks.


----------



## REICHNER (Aug 3, 2008)

OMGmissinglink

When I disconnect the Slave Drive with no jumpers on the Master Drive the OS does not boot and the Master Drive does not even show up in bios. If the Slave Drive is disconnected and I place a jumper across the Master Drive's Master or CS jumpers the OS boots every time. 

When both drives are connected the Hard Drive Sequence always defaults to Bootable Add-in Card, Primary Slave, the USB Drive and Primary Master or Bootable Add-in Card, the USB Drive, Primary Slave and Primary Master depending on the jumper positions.

Thanks.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

jumper the OS drive master, slave drive jumper slave, disable usb drive as a bootable device.


----------



## REICHNER (Aug 3, 2008)

With the OS drive master, Slave drive jumper slave and disable usb drive - I still get the priority placing the slave drive ahead of the master on the hard drive boot sequence. I wonder if anyone else has had problems with the TriGen 129504 Motherboard bios for the HP 752 CTO machine?

Thanks


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

"The changes only occur in the hard drive priority configuration sub-menu. The other boot device priority order - for example 1.CD-ROM, 2. Floppy, 3. Hard Drives don't change once I've save them."

Why do you not have 1.HDD 2.CDROM 3.Floppy
AND your Hard Drive Priority as 1.HDD0 (primary) 2.HDD1(secondary) 3.USB(external)?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Your PC boot off HD master 0, disconnect all external drives, unplug your cdrom drive ribbon off the mobo.. boot with HD 0 ... power off PC, connect your slave drive.. boot pc does the pc boot off the correct drive? if yes shut down pc then reconnect your cdrom ribbon. Suspecting there are drive assignment clashes.


----------



## REICHNER (Aug 3, 2008)

Right now I have 1. HDD 2. CDROM, the Floppy has been removed from my system.
The Hard Drive Priority is 1. HDD0 (primary) 2. HDD1(secondary), 3. USB(external) and 4. Bootable Add-in Card but when I save the bios settings and reboot the Hard Drive Priority changes back to 1. Bootable Add-in Card, 2. HDD1, 3 HDD0 and 4. USB.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Suggest you recheck the cmos batt. is making connection on your mobo... or you've inserted another bad batt.


----------



## cbneowulf (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with my computer. Has anyone figured out the solution yet?


----------

